
The New Microsoft Translator - vyrotek
https://translator.microsoft.com
======
eDameXxX
This [1] also seems like something new.

[1]
[https://translator.microsoft.com/neural](https://translator.microsoft.com/neural)

~~~
kchauhan
Yes, and hoping for more languages to be here.

------
rabboRubble
I tried this as an English speaker and a Chinese speaker. Pretty amazing how
well it did in English and how much my Chinese intonation stinks!

~~~
xxbc
Handles Chinese well, but Baidu still seems superior. At least this is better
than Youdao though, and has an English UI.

~~~
rabboRubble
I wish I could see the output of the translation. It's one thing to see your
own language typed on screen, but the point of the tool is translation. I'm
good enough in Chinese that I can tell if the translation function has gone
haywire.

~~~
xxbc
Likewise, but is not true for most using a translator. Baidu does a good job
of showing you how they built the translation with key words listed aside from
the translation, whereas this app wins with including pinyin. Both good, but I
still think Baidu translations are a bit more sound. Maybe just a preference
though?

~~~
rabboRubble
Do you have a link to the Baidu translator? I've used Baidu's Google
Translate-like equivalent, but I don't recall it having voice to text support.

